# 2011 K2 Aftershocks w/bindings on Demo Tracks



## KKCT (Mar 22, 2011)

I found a great deal on these Aftershocks, the problem is they say that the bindings are mounted on 'demo tracks'. Does anyone know if the demo tracks will effect the performance of the skis and/or bindings? From everything that I've read, the Aftershocks are great skis. If the binding on the demo track are crap, I don't want to have drill more holes into my new skis to mount the bindings normally. 

Any feedback would be greaty appreciated.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2011)

If they mean a demo binding setup they mean that the bindings are a "shop" binding that can be adjusted to any boot size.  In terms of performance, it is middle of the road for a binding.  Nothing special.  The biggest problem is that if someone likes your skis when you are in the lodge they can adjust the bindings with a screwdriver and take off.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2011)

They will be fine. They do lift you up a little more than you might on a regular binding, but are fully functional and safe. I just bought a pair of demos myself.


----------



## KKCT (Mar 22, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> If they mean a demo binding setup they mean that the bindings are a "shop" binding that can be adjusted to any boot size.  In terms of performance, it is middle of the road for a binding.  Nothing special.  The biggest problem is that if someone likes your skis when you are in the lodge they can adjust the bindings with a screwdriver and take off.



The bindings are Marker MX12s. Mounted on the demo rails. The bindings themselves seem pretty decent, I am just worried about the demo rails.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 23, 2011)

It is the exact same heal and toe for the bindings.  the difference is the part that goes between the heel and toe.  On the consumer model there is a solid piece connecting them, and you need to remove the entire binding from the ski to adjust them.  On the demo, they slide onto the same track, just have a screw system that allows quick adjustment.  You can ski the demo system no problem as a everyday ski.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It is the exact same heal and toe for the bindings.  the difference is the part that goes between the heel and toe.  On the consumer model there is a solid piece connecting them, and you need to remove the entire binding from the ski to adjust them.  On the demo, they slide onto the same track, just have a screw system that allows quick adjustment.  You can ski the demo system no problem as a everyday ski.



I had an older pair of Atomic B5 Metrons with demo bindings on them that I skied for a couple of seasons (until I ripped a good chunk of edge out of the one day courtesy of a rock :smash: ) when I got a new pair, also B5 metrons in the same length, this time with non demo bindings, the only difference in them was the "regular" pair were a few ounces lighter.  Performance wise/durability wise, absolutely no difference between them


----------



## KKCT (Mar 23, 2011)

:-D





drjeff said:


> I had an older pair of Atomic B5 Metrons with demo bindings on them that I skied for a couple of seasons (until I ripped a good chunk of edge out of the one day courtesy of a rock :smash: ) when I got a new pair, also B5 metrons in the same length, this time with non demo bindings, the only difference in them was the "regular" pair were a few ounces lighter.  Performance wise/durability wise, absolutely no difference between them



Great...that makes me feel better about my purchase. :-D

Has anyone skied the K2 Aftershocks? I've never skied a ski that's so wide underfoot (86). Was wondering how it handles on groomers?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 23, 2011)

KKCT said:


> :-D
> 
> Great...that makes me feel better about my purchase. :-D
> 
> Has anyone skied the K2 Aftershocks? I've never skied a ski that's so wide underfoot (86). Was wondering how it handles on groomers?



I am not a huge fan of the Aftershocks(not a huge fan of the non-twin tip K2 skis) but they handle very good on hard pack.  They have a sheet of metal in them to stiffen up so there is little chatter, and when you lay them over they hold a very good edge.  Dont be afraid of the 86mm waist width.  They will handle just fine.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 23, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It is the exact same heal and toe for the bindings.  the difference is the part that goes between the heel and toe.  *On the consumer model there is a solid piece connecting them,* and you need to remove the entire binding from the ski to adjust them.  *On the demo, they slide onto the same track, just have a screw system that allows quick adjustment.*  You can ski the demo system no problem as a everyday ski.



Okay, I'll bite.   

This begs the question, WHY not make all binding system demo ski type for the significantly increased convenience?  I'm guessing there must be SOME justification and/or benefit of having the solid connection, my best guess is, increased stability.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> This begs the question, WHY not make all binding system demo ski type for the significantly increased convenience?  I'm guessing there must be SOME justification and/or benefit of having the solid connection, my best guess is, increased stability.



Weight is a issue too.  Most manufacturers for most models for the general public want their skis to be as light as possible for ease of most consumers.  Demo bindings are heavier than non demo bindings


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2011)

KKCT said:


> :-D
> 
> Great...that makes me feel better about my purchase. :-D
> 
> Has anyone skied the K2 Aftershocks? I've never skied a ski that's so wide underfoot (86). Was wondering how it handles on groomers?


 
Glad to hear!  Enjoy!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 24, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> This begs the question, WHY not make all binding system demo ski type for the significantly increased convenience?  I'm guessing there must be SOME justification and/or benefit of having the solid connection, my best guess is, increased stability.





drjeff said:


> Weight is a issue too.  Most manufacturers for most models for the general public want their skis to be as light as possible for ease of most consumers.  Demo bindings are heavier than non demo bindings



Yup.  The demo version weighs a tad more.  Dont know the exact amount, as I have never weighed them.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yup.  The demo version weighs a tad more.  Dont know the exact amount, as I have never weighed them.



I have never hesitated to buy a pair of Demo skis if the price/condition was right. I have had at least 2 pairs.  The added weight is only noticed when you are carrying them around.


----------

